
Linux 4.11 released - ajdlinux
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1704.3/04608.html
======
ajdlinux
KernelNewbies overview:
[https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.11](https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.11)

